# baker's percentages



## countrycook (Feb 12, 2011)

I am studying for my exam and was wondering if anyone can  give me tips on converting a formula(recipe) to a new yield:

I know I have to change the total percentage to decimal form.
say I want a 6lb batter
do I divide the total percentage of the recipe(formula) by the yield I want to figure out the amount of flour I need?
then once I have the weight of the flour  can I figure out the rest by using the percentage method?

example:
total percentage of the formula(recipe) 377.5%
377.5%=3.775
6lb/3.775=96oz/3.775=25.43oz
round up to 26oz(1lb 10 oz) of flour

I hope someone can tell me if I have this figured out right or not


----------



## FrankZ (Feb 13, 2011)

Looks right to me...

It isn't rocket science, it is baking science.


----------



## countrycook (Feb 13, 2011)

Thanks!
I am just so close to my exam that I think I am second guessing myself..thanks for the reply!


----------



## garlicjosh (Feb 13, 2011)

FrankZ said:


> Looks right to me...
> 
> It isn't rocket science, it is baking science.



i was just thinking to myself that I expected you to have responded to this already.

I really need to learn this jazz. I feel bad being interested in Food Science and not knowing percentages


----------



## countrycook (Feb 13, 2011)

I had a hard time wrapping my brain around it  but i think i have it figured out.  My exam is tues. morning and this was something i just wasn't sure about


----------

